# What Is 1394 Net Adapter?



## Lori1232 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have tried to delete this network connection a couple of times, and it keeps coming back.

I connect via a dsl line with a reatek modem. I understand it is a firewire connection.....but I don't use anything firewire.

Could someone tell me more about this. I would like to know if it is OKAY or if I should try to completely remove it?

Can you tell what program / device would require it? (screenshots .doc attach)

Can someone tell me why there are so many none plug & play drivers, are they all necessary?

Thanks in Advance

Lori


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you probably have a onboard firewire chip,if you don't use it just disable it in the device manager or leave it as it will not do any harm


----------

